# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Parameter not pass thru subreport

## donalejandro

Hello,
I am using ssrs 2005 I have a main report and a subreport. When the user click on the dollar amount on the income statement (main report) the subreport will appear (Test Detail Income Statement - Actual Drill Down.rdl), which is fine, but I have a parameter in the subreport call AccountDescription and unfortuantelly I am not getting the data just the report shell. The user can click on the drop down parameter on the subreport, but that is an extra step, which I don't want the user to do. I wanted to pass the parameter to Jump to URL and it is not working. On a particular text box on the main report I have gone into properties-> Navigation->Jump to URL: Below is my code, which I thought will automatically get my data (Supplies) I also want to add another parameter call Year. I have looked into many websites and unable to find my particular problem. If anyone can help I would really appreciate. Thank you in advance.
="javascript**:void(window.open('http://MAS200/ReportsManager/Pages/Report.aspx?ItemPath=%2fAccounting%2fFinancial+Rep  orts%2fTest+Detail+Income+Statement+-+Actual+Drill+Down&AccountDescription=Supplies','_  blank'))"

----------

